# Ohio



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Anyone here from Ohio. ?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

not it.


----------



## mcc.christina (May 23, 2012)

I am from Ohio, but currently live in Indiana. Does that count?


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, you know we have to ask why.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

nope, TN but occasionally go to OH to shows


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I will be from Ohio if I get a puppy.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

From there originally. Was there this summer to visit family.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> I will be from Ohio if I get a puppy.


totally. uhhhhh, me, me, me ... I'm from Ohio..... wait, where IS Ohio? eace::focus:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

somewhere 'in the middle', right??


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I'm an OH Buckeye. I may not live there now, but it's in my bones.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

ha, ha, Lucile, you know where you can get a puppy in TN


----------



## dickli (Jun 19, 2012)

I live in Ohio (Columbus). Why are you asking?


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Is Pennsylvania close enough?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I think Dave is just trying to see how many of us will answer, or he is looking for a dog sitter in Ohio while he goes on vacation.

Becky, I promised DH that I would not get another because he really doesn't want another. We have to go to MS next week for the whole week, traveling to several courthouses to register surveys that we have done in the last yearr. We will be making a lot of miles going down one side, across the gulf coast and then up the other side. It will be hot and we can't take Rosie in restaurants and I have to dope her up. See what I mean. There is a restaurant in Vicksburg to die for but no pets allowed. And there is the problem of finding a pet friendly hotel. Makes me want to stay home.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Luring .


----------

